# .22 Hornet reloads



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a .22 hornet in a ruger bolt action and am getting set up to load for that rifle. Does anyone have any favorite loads? I will be primarily shooting gophers and varmits around the farm. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Check in reloading, I posted some stuff on the Hornet.

Norm


----------

